# Mixing fruit juices for wine?



## Wine4Me (Jan 12, 2009)

I have decided to make a batch of Welch's grape 100% frozen concentrate. But want to make it apple/grape wine.

What I would like an opinion on is; 

do I use 1/2 of the cans grape with the other half being apple?? or am I better to use more of one of the flavors?

Recipe I am using is [but want to make this 5 gallons] 

Welch's Frozen Grape Juice Wine


2 cans (11.5 oz) Welch's 100% frozen grape concentrate 
1-1/4 lbs granulated sugar Potassium metabisulfite
2 tsp acid blend 
1 tsp pectic enzyme 
1 tsp yeast nutrient 
water to make 1 gallon 
wine yeast

[ also add potassium sorbate = end ]

Thanks..


----------



## Wade E (Jan 12, 2009)

I would ask yourself what flavor you want to be more predominant and use more of that. Im also going to say that 2 cans per gallon is a weal wine and have made it that way only to be dissapointed. I now use 3 1/2 per gallon. Keep the sg no higher then 1.090. I would also add 1 tsp of nutrient per gallon and 1/2 tsp of energizer per gallon.
I would not use potasium meta in the beginning or very littel as the frozen grape concentartes have that in it and adding any more could hinder fermentation. Just add it when fermentation is done followed by the sorbate.


----------



## Wine4Me (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for your thoughts..
I am looking for a grape wine with an apple taste included.. So I guess I want the grape to be the more predominant...

My grape juice is is sweetened but the apple juice I got had no sugar added.. Will this change anything??


----------



## Wade E (Jan 12, 2009)

Just the amount of sugar needed to get the sg up there.


----------



## Wine4Me (Jan 12, 2009)

OK Kool!!
Thanks.


----------

